
Show HN: Play music in sync with anyone anywhere - fantasticfred
https://www.jqbx.fm
======
editjames
This app is dope. In it right now!

~~~
fingerdance
I'll see you in there! Reminds me of tt.fm but a bit less overwhelming without
the avatars...

